# Motorola's DCH3416 M-Card-enabled HD DVR



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/02/02/motorolas-dch3416-m-card-enabled-hd-dvr/


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Is this supposed to be something the guy off the street can buy at a store, or will it be a cable box you have to rent from your cable service? (I'm also curious about something people have already commented about...the size of the hard drive.)


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

These are for the cable companies to lease to their customers.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

gastrof said:


> ...(I'm also curious about something people have already commented about...the size of the hard drive.)


It does seem to be a bit anemic, doesn't it? 
But then with SATA, the user can add on whatever they want.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

It will not do PPV/EOD.

ajwees41


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> It will not do PPV/EOD.


It does PPV/VOD just fine.


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

Perhaps Comcast will pick these up to coincide with Tivo software rollout...


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

andydumi said:


> Perhaps Comcast will pick these up to coincide with Tivo software rollout...


As things currently stand ... Comcast will start picking these up when they have to. After July 7, 2007 Comcast can not deploy any new DCT-3416s ... they have to start deploying the DCH-3416s (or other CableCard / seperable security boxes). In the mean-time, they are likely to keep picking up the (cheaper) DCT-3416s ... although, Motorola is scaling back production of those in preparation for manufacturing the new CableCard boxes. However, big customers (like Comcast) are getting priority on existing Motorola stock ... smaller cable operators may very well be the first ones forced to deploy the DCH-3416 and other new CableCard boxes.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dt_dc said:


> It does PPV/VOD just fine.


How do you know this?

It works with OCAP, but all cable companies OCAP yet?

ajwees41


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> How do you know this?
> 
> It works with OCAP, but all cable companies OCAP yet?


The DCH-3416 can run the exact same non-OCAP software that the DCT-3416 can. The existing iGuide, VOD software, etc. that cable companies have running on their DCT-3416s ... it'll run just fine on the DCH-3416 (after some field tests and integration-level bug fixes of course).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dt_dc said:


> The DCH-3416 can run the exact same non-OCAP software that the DCT-3416 can. The existing iGuide, VOD software, etc. that cable companies have running on their DCT-3416s ... it'll run just fine on the DCH-3416 (after some field tests and integration-level bug fixes of course).


The dch-3416 is oneway only, so it needs OCAP software to enable 2way services.

ajwees41


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> The dch-3416 is oneway only, so it needs OCAP software to enable 2way services.
> 
> ajwees41


Didn't you just contradict yourself in a single sentence? You say it is one-way and then talk about enabling 2-way services. If the box is one-way, no amount of software can insert the upstream RF transmitters.

The contradiction aside, this box and every box that Moto is currently making are two-way devices. Without two-way, the MSO can't poll the box for impulse pay per view purchases and customers can't buy on-demand content. There is no way any crippled box like that will every see the receiving dock an any respectable MSO.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

ah30k said:


> Didn't you just contradict yourself in a single sentence? You say it is one-way and then talk about enabling 2-way services. If the box is one-way, no amount of software can insert the upstream RF transmitters.
> 
> The contradiction aside, this box and every box that Moto is currently making are two-way devices. Without two-way, the MSO can't poll the box for impulse pay per view purchases and customers can't buy on-demand content. There is no way any crippled box like that will every see the receiving dock an any respectable MSO.


Yes i did I meant to reply to the fact that the DCH3416 will not have Cable card 2 ability and it will need to be on a OCAP plant for 2 way communication.

ajwees41


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The cable companies are only required to use CableCARDs for the authorization portion of the box. They're still allowed to use their proprietary software/hardware for bidirectional communication.

This mandate will only advance the CableCARD technology a little. It'll force cable cos to use it themselves, which should alleviate the installation hassles and the programming glitches currently associated with CableCARD. However it does not force them to advance CableCARD 2.0 or force them to use any open standards for bidirectional communication, so it doesn't help consumers at all in that respect.

Dan


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. That's easier to understand.


Still will not help the Tivo S3 users though right?

ajwees41


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Correct. SDV won't be supported on the S3.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

anyone have the link to the approved host list?

I'm curious if this got approved yet?


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> anyone have the link to the approved host list?
> 
> I'm curious if this got approved yet?


The Motorola and Scientific Atlanta CableCard models won't be going through the CableLabs verification / certification process.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

dt_dc said:


> The Motorola and Scientific Atlanta CableCard models won't be going through the CableLabs verification / certification process.


interesting.

I assume that's becasue John Q wont be able to buy one to hookup.

You think the FCC is going to count that as the same (I forget their exact wording about cable compnay devices having to go through the same hoops as 3rd party devices to get activated- isn't there some dispute that for instance the cablevision smartcard in a cablecard slevve is not the same as the smartcard directly in the cablevision boxes)? Tivo probably doesn't want to make too big a stink as they seem to be trying to play nice as they can with cable, but someone else trying to make 3rd party STB's might say to the FCC that cable still isn't treating them the same- no?


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> I assume that's becasue John Q wont be able to buy one to hookup.


Basically, yes.


MichaelK said:


> You think the FCC is going to count that as the same (I forget their exact wording about cable compnay devices having to go through the same hoops as 3rd party devices to get activated- isn't there some dispute that for instance the cablevision smartcard in a cablecard slevve is not the same as the smartcard directly in the cablevision boxes)?


You mean 'common reliance'?

Yes, the FCC has said that the cable company's own boxes and third-pary boxes must share 'common reliance' on the same seperable security mechanism. The Motorola box uses a CableCard for conditional access ... third party boxes use a CableCard for conditional access. The 'common reliance' requirement is met.

For CableVision ... well, a SmartCard isn't a CableCard. Their boxes use a SmartCard (with come CA components embedded / integrated with the box) ... while third parties can not use a SmartCard alone ... they must use the SmartCard/CableCard combo. Note, it isn't just a 'sleeve' or adaptor for the SmartCard. In the CableVision solution, that 'sleeve' has additional circuitry that is part of the CA process.

Now, there certainly _are_ additional 'common reliance' issues that are being, and will be, raised.

'Common Reliance' for ... licensing, testing, software, etc. The CEA has made some comments about these ... and these are a (big) part of the two-way negotiations.

But ... for right now ... 'common reliance' is only required for the actual security / conditional access mechanism.


----------



## meowmix101 (Dec 30, 2008)

ajwees41 said:


> It will not do PPV/EOD.
> 
> ajwees41


I know it will because I have it!


----------

